# Cushcore inserts for big guys



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

The Cushcore inserts offer some qualities other inserts don't with their unique size and shape which reduces tire volume and offers structural support to the tire under hard cornering. These 2 attributes might be particularly beneficial for big guys like us so this thread for people to share the experiences with them.

I am 6'8" 250lbs (270 geared up) with an athletic build so I put a lot of stress on components.

I have been running Huck Norris inserts for a few months but am retiring them for some Cushcore inserts, pinch-flat protection is always appreciated but I am very curious to see how the Cushcores improve the support while cornering. The way I look at it the Cushcores are like a sway bar for your tires with how they transfer cornering loads that would otherwise deform the tire and allow it to roll.

With my current setup I find myself continually upping the pressure to keep the tires resilient under cornering. When evaluating all the options of running high pressure, DH casings, or inserts; Cushcore seems like the best option so after I get some time riding them I will offer some feedback.

My XXL Santa Cruz HTLT came with 29x2.4 3C DHRIIs front and rear which I have been very pleased with although I mow through the triple compound and I think I could benefit from side knobs with greater structural rigidity. When it comes time to replace these I will likely give Dual Compound 2.5 DHFs. Pre-cushcores I was running ~ 31psi F and 33psi R.

Install wasn't "easy" but definitely not as difficult as some people claim. After I did the rear tire I was able to knock out the front in about 5 minutes. There are some tricks which definitely help smooth out the process.

More to come,
Evan


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't get pinch flats running tubeless. Do you? Rim width? I get the idea of them, seems a solution to a problem not many have. 235 lbs on the scale here.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

leeboh said:


> I don't get pinch flats running tubeless. Do you? Rim width? I get the idea of them, seems a solution to a problem not many have. 235 lbs on the scale here.


I don't pinch flat frequently since the terrain I usually ride isn't too aggressive (unfortunately) but I went to Arizona and rode there over the holidays and got a pinch flat my first day out while running Huck Norris inserts.

I know with my size/weight and aggressive riding style pinch flats would be more problematic if I had some burlier terrain to ride.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

Good post! I'm ordering something new for me actually soon .. (new Knolly Fug) and trying to decide on coil actually for rear shock or air.. how do you like the air on the SC?? 

Ok that was off topic but I was about to order the Huck Norris for my current ride b/c I have a trip coming up for Sedona and the way I ride sounds the same as you.. I'm 6'2: 255 currently. Cushcore sounds great but a little bit of a few more dimes I might want to pay.. hummmm.... Did you have any luck with the Huck Norris?


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Bizarro said:


> Good post! I'm ordering something new for me actually soon .. (new Knolly Fug) and trying to decide on coil actually for rear shock or air.. how do you like the air on the SC??
> 
> Ok that was off topic but I was about to order the Huck Norris for my current ride b/c I have a trip coming up for Sedona and the way I ride sounds the same as you.. I'm 6'2: 255 currently. Cushcore sounds great but a little bit of a few more dimes I might want to pay.. hummmm.... Did you have any luck with the Huck Norris?


Sorry for the delay.

I love the air. I haven't ridden a coil since I had a 5th Element shock on my Banshee Scream. I am sure coils have come a long way but knowing the benefits of each; suppleness and "eats everything" for coils vs tunability and playfulness of the air, I am air all the way. Love the bottom out resistance and liveliness. Sure you feel more of the trail with and air shock but is that a bad thing? I am used to riding hardtails so I like knowing what's going on under my tires.

Personally I think the Cushcores are worth the price and hassle of install/removal. Huck Norris has been proven to be an effective rim/tire defender for most, I suffered a puncture with them but at that time I was riding on Arizona terrain that resembles broken glass and rocks that are shaped like axe heads. For me the tire dampening and lateral stability of the C-Cores are the real benefit, the protection is a bonus.

Your priorities might be different but I am very happy with the Cush Cores, I am still playing around with pressures to find the right balance of maximum grip without sacrificing stability.

Evan


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

6'7" 265 kitted up, love my cushcore on my Smash. Still playing around with tire pressures here as well. I also like carrying a road tire tube as an emergency tube, takes up way less space. Although if close to the car, should I need to, I would not hesitate riding back on a flat with cushcore.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

fishrising said:


> 6'7" 265 kitted up, love my cushcore on my Smash. Still playing around with tire pressures here as well. I also like carrying a road tire tube as an emergency tube, takes up way less space. Although if close to the car, should I need to, I would not hesitate riding back on a flat with cushcore.


Are you saying road tube since you are running cush cores or road tube in general since it packs lighter?

I have been playing around with pressures as well and have made some progress with pressure on the rear, for my riding style and priorities at least which are mainly on 1) cornering stability and 2)grip.

I went up to 35 in the rear and noticed traction suffering on the hard packed stuff. Went for a ride yesterday and noticed the rear tire felt too soft under cornering, when the ride was done I noticed some sealant had been burped from the 2.5 DHF, check the pressure and it was 30. I rode 32psi for a couple rides prior and it felt great but I wasn't getting after it in the corners so next time out I will again run 32 and make sure to lean on them.

FWIW I usually run 28-30 up front.

Evan


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

ucsbwsr said:


> Are you saying road tube since you are running cush cores or road tube in general since it packs lighter?


I carry the road tube since I am running cushcore. I also carry plugs, but if they don't work in case of a flat, I was told that with cushcore installed, a road tube will expand enough to let you finish your ride and not have to take the shortest path home. Then once home, you can rectify your tire issue. Not something you want to run for a few rides in a row, but it should be good enough to let you finish and enjoy your current ride. I probably just jinxed myself, but I haven't had to try it yet...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

fishrising said:


> I carry the road tube since I am running cushcore. I also carry plugs, but if they don't work in case of a flat, I was told that with cushcore installed, a road tube will expand enough to let you finish your ride and not have to take the shortest path home. Then once home, you can rectify your tire issue. Not something you want to run for a few rides in a row, but it should be good enough to let you finish and enjoy your current ride. I probably just jinxed myself, but I haven't had to try it yet...


If I were you I'd go through the hassle of mounting this in the comfort of your shop/garage before trusting it on the trail. Seems unlikely to stretch enough before bursting.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

mikesee said:


> If I were you I'd go through the hassle of mounting this in the comfort of your shop/garage before trusting it on the trail. Seems unlikely to stretch enough before bursting.


Yeah, you are right, I should become a "see-er is a believer," before actually having to rely on it out on the trail...


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Another clyde here

Subbed!


----------



## johnsonmichael527 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm 5'11" and 240 kitted up with athletic build and an aggressive rider. I installed cushcore back in the spring and love them. It feels like they add a little more small bump sensitivity. To me they add a little more confidence when hitting a gnarly root section or rock garden. They are definitely worth the money and hassle to install. A pointer for anyone wanting to install them:
1)stretch the cushcore first. I stood on one side and did a deadlift with it. This doesn't deform it and stretches it just enough to be a little easier to install
2) have a spray bottle with soapy water and soak the bead with it
3) start at the valve stem and work the bead in both directions. 
4) when you get to the point where the bead gets tight,start back at the valve stem and push the bead into the channel in the rim. This creates a little more slack and you should be able to get the rest of the bead set without tire levers.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

huh. what do you know.. like a Michelin PAX tire..


----------

